# Duyuru > Siyaset >  inatçılıkla, iç ve dış kavgayla devlet idare edilmez, Kamuran İnan

## anau

ESKİ DİPLOMAT VE DENEYİMLİ SİYASETüİ KAMRAN İNAN 
HüKüMETİN İü VE DIş POLİTİKASINI ELEşTİRDİ
'İnatçılıkla, iç ve dış kavgayla devlet idare edilmez'

üzlem AKARSU üELİK

1929 Bitlis doğumlu eski diplomat, deneyimli siyasetçi Kamran İnan'la mesleğin henüz başındayken tanışmıştım. Bir konuda görüşünü almamız gerekiyordu. Haber müdürüm gözümü o kadar korkutmuştu ki, 2 dakikalık röportaja 2 gün hazırlandım. üevre Sokak'ta bulunan, Botanik Park manzaralı evine gittiğimizde ilk olarak bu anımı anlattım. Sevecen bir ifadeyle gülümsedi. O kadar... Bilgiye olan hayranlığı öyle ki, Kamran İnan bir cümle için değil 2 gün, 10 gün seve seve çalışır. Tanıyan, tanımayan herkesin bilgisi önünde şapka çıkarttığı İnan hala ayda 4 kitap okuyor. İşte tecrübeli bilgili devlet adamından uyarılar, öneriler...


- Terör saldırılarını nasıl değerlendiriyorsunuz?
üok endişe verici. Türkiye'yi kardeş kavgasına götürmek isteyenlerin cinayetleri tırmandırması hadisesi yaşanıyor. Beyan ve hareketlerimizin ölçülü olması gerekir. Bir kıvılcımla Türkiye'yi kendi elimizle yangına götürürsek tarih ve cumhuriyet bizi affetmez. Türkiye'nin artık Akiller Meclisi'ne ihtiyacı var. İnsanlarımıza hakikatleri götürmek, anlatmak lazım. Medyaya da büyük görev düşüyor. Tahrik edici seslere yer vermemek lazım. 

- Hükümetin izlediği dış politika sizce nasıl?
Bir gün sağa selam, bir gün sola selam... O zaman insana sorarlar, sizin kıbleniz neresi? İnatçılıkla ya da iç ve dış kavgayla devlet idare edilmez. Diyalogla idare edilir. Diplomasi, 'karşı tarafı uyutacağım, istediğimi kabul ettireceğim' değildir. Bunlar tecrübesizlik neticesidir. Devleti idare edebilmek için devleti çok iyi tanımak, içinden yetişmiş olmak, dünyayı tanımak lazım. Dışişlerini devre dışı bırakmak, zaman zaman Fransızca alaycı ifadeler (monşer) kullanmak devleti yaralar. Bu kadar arkasında yer aldıkları, çok fatura ödedikleri Hamas bile 'Türkiye'nin arabuluculuğunu istemiyoruz, Mısır yapsın' dedi. Siz terörist memleketlerle kol kola dolaşırsanız, sizinle işbirliği nasıl olur? Teröristlerin kol gezdiği Suriye ile vizeyi kaldırdılar. Kapı, bir nevi teröriste geçiş kapısı haline getirildi.

- Başbakanın 'PKK bazı güçlerin taşeronluğun yapıyor' sözünü nasıl yorumladınız? 
Taşeron ifadesini vatandaş kullanabilir ama hükümet kullanamaz. Kaynağınız neyse söyleyin. Başbakan herhangi bir iddia için ne diyor, 'delil getirsinler, ispat etsinler' diyor. Aktif politika doğrudur ama akıllı aktif politika olursa... Milletler arası ilişkilerde kuvvetli olan kazanır. Bugün o kuvvet kimde? Amerika'da. AB bizi tehdit kaynağı olarak görmeye başladı. Bizi bölmek, yolumuzu kesmek isteyenleri önleyen Amerika'ydı. şimdi Amerika da freni kaldırdı.

- Etnik kökeniniz sorulduğunda dahi rahatsız oluyorsunuz. Neden?
Bugünkü medeni dünyada köken diye bir laf yok. Millet olmak şuuru var. Amerikalı'ya gidin sorun. Zencisine, sarı derilisine sorun. I'm an American (Amerikalı'yım) der. Maalesef seçimlerde bazı kesimlerin oylarını çekmek için milletin üzerine kimyasal maddeler döküldü. Bizimle oynandı. Amerika zenciden başkan çıkardı; üstelik babası Müslüman. Biz yeni zenci sınıfları yaratmaya çalışıyoruz.

- Sorun sadece ekonomikse sizin Dışişleri Bakanı olmanız neden engellendi? Bitlisli olmasaydınız o koltuğa oturabilirdiniz belki...
Bu devlet politikası değildi. Türkiye'deki siyasi liderlerin ortak noktası, rakibi ortadan kaldırmak. Hükümet kuruluşlarında uysal, ses çıkarmayacak, çantacı insanlar girer bakanlar kuruluna. Bunun dışındakiler kazara girdiyse yolu kesilir. Ben Enerji Bakanlığı'na bilinçli getirildim. Bir nevi elektrikli sandalye. Hamdolsun, yüzümün akıyla kalktım. 
- Terör saldırısının ardından Meclis Başkanı Mehmet Ali şahin, 'şehitlerimizle ilgili Genelkurmay'dan tatmin edici bir açıklama bekliyorum' demişti. Bu ne anlama geliyor?
Beni bağışlansınlar, meclis başkanlarının politika yapmaya hakkı yoktur. Bu beyanlar soğuk kaçıyor. Silahlı Kuvvetler hükümetin emrindedir. Hükümet açıklama yapacak.

- Terör nasıl biter?
Onun yanıtı devlettedir. Devletin arşivlerine sahip olan iktidardadır, TBMM'dedir ama TBMM devre dışı. Demokraside konuşmaktan rahatsız olunmaz, ama Sayın Başbakan oluyor.

- Akiller Meclisi kimlerden oluşmalı? Nasıl çalışmalı?
Tecrübenin ideolojisi olmaz. Tecrübe devletin emrindedir. Ancak buna imkan tanınmıyor. Mesela Irak Savaşı... Daha önce 1. Körfez Bunalımı'nı yaşamış hükümetin bütün üyeleri ayakta. Onları davet etseydi Sayın Hükümet, 'siz o bunalımı nasıl yönettiniz, krizi nasıl atlattınız?' diye sorsaydı, Bağdat Savaşı öncesi daha akıllı, tedbirli, Amerika'yı bize karşı getirmeyecek bir politika takip etmek mümkündü. Amerika ile müzakereler, pazarlıklar, anlaşmalar yapıldı. Askeri malzemeler, gemiler geldi. Sonunda 1 Mart 2003'te (tezkerenin reddi ile) Amerika'nın güvenini kaybettik. Akiller Meclisi kurulursa tecrübeli isimler çağırılır, zaman zaman raporlar istenir, görüşlerine başvurulur.

- Dışişleri Bakanı Ahmet Davutoğlu'nun performansını nasıl buluyorsunuz?
Sayın Bakanımız fevkalade efendi bir insan. Büyük saygım var. O derece iyi niyetli ki, kendi iyi niyetinin kurbanı oluyor. Sayın Bakan'ın zaafı, hayalinde beslediklerini gerçek kabul ediyor. Milletler arası ilişkilerde melek olma eğilimi var. Hakikaten melek gibi bir tabiatı var ama milletler arası ilişkilerde meleklerin yeri yoktur. Siz meleklik yapayım derken insanı bir çırpıda yiyiverirler. Aynı iyi niyetlerle sıfır ihtilaf diye yola çıktı. İhtilaflar o gün bugündür on misli arttı. İhtilafların sıfırlanması milletler arası ilişkilerde düşünülemez. Mesele, büyümesini önlemektir. Bir başka zaafı da seyyar arabuluculuk. Elinde çanta, başkent başkent dolaşıp kapılar çalınıyor, arabulucuya ihtiyacınız var mı?

- TSK'ya güven kaybı mı var?
Kendi elimizle Türkiye'nin en büyük desteği, dayanağı olan TSK'nın gücünü kırdık. Bu, dış dünyanın istediği olaydı. Bazı yaklaşımlar çok haksız ve adalet dışı olmuştur. Hatalardan dönmek, ısrar etmemek lazım. şark insanının tabiatı hatalarını kabule yatkın değildir ve her fert kendisini dahi hisseder. Kimse hatasını kabul etmiyor. En sonunda da millet suçlanıyor. 'Bizi seçmedi, suçlu millet' deniyor. Bu demokrasi değil, demokratik derebeylik.

- Açılım için eski MİT Müsteşarı Emre Taner İmralı'da ücalan'la görüştü. 
Silivri'de generalleri ziyaret eden var mı? Taviz vererek bir yere varamazsınız. Hukuk herkes için geçerlidir. Ayağına gitmek suretiyle onun otoritesini artırıyorsunuz. Devlet deneme tahtası olamaz. Devlet staj yeri de değil. Staj dahi olsa 7,5 senenin yeterli olması lazım. Tüm devlet kurumlarıyla, yargıyla, orduyla kavga edildi. Yüzde 35'in iradesini herkese empoze edeceksiniz. Olmaz efendim... Söylenenleri dinlemek lazım. İktidar konuşmaz, icra eder. Konuşan iktidar boşalır. 

--

----------

